# Year-old corn seed: Will it grow?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I didn't get a chance to plant corn last year due to the vagaries of the weather (stayed wet too late to till the patch in time). So I have small quantitities of sweet corn seed (Bodacious and Silver Queen) left over. 

Is it worth planting this year?

If so, should I sow more thickly than usual to make up for reduced germination?

Thanks!


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

According to _Seed To Seed_ (a book on growing & saving your own seeds), sweet corn is good to grow for 3 years, & flint, dent & popcorns are good for 5-10 years (sometimes much longer) if kept in cool, dry, dark conditions.


----------



## bethlaf (May 26, 2004)

it should be fine, generally speaking even hybrids store ok for a year or so , many of us thrify gardeners buy our seed for the next year in fall when the seeds are on close out  like 20-30 packets for a buck
you could soak some ,and see if it sprouts , then you would be assured what your germ rate would be


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

I tried pre-sprouting some Kandy Korn seed from last year and had over 80% germination in two days. I planted what was sprouting into the garden this morning and I think that I'll have the other 20% of the seed germinate by tomorrow or the next day and will complete planting my corn patch with these seeds. I find I have a higher rate of success with seeds if I pre-sprout---I find I can get better spacing of plants, eliminate thinning and get a head start on the season by sprouting in a warm climate and then planting in a cooler soil.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

just be careful buying in bulk, lol. i bought several pounds of sweetcorn hybrid seed a couple years ago. everyone in the family was gonna take some...until i actually got it. so i had alot left over. i did not keep it sealed up very well and one day noticed that is was full of worms. i would of thought that since it was treated, insects would not be a concern but apparently it is treated with a funguscide not insecticide. if you buy in bulk make sure you store it well.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Good point, MELOC! I try to mix some DE in with my seeds if they don't get planted right away.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Seed weight and longevity for home garden vegetables

http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/horticulture/g503.htm

Pretty good list. 

Pony!


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

I know that we eat the corn that everyoen else grows for decoration (the multi-colored indian corn) and I have planted - and had grow -  seeds that I had on the wall for a couple of years.....i can't imagine that seeds that were just a year old would be bad yet....maybe some won't sprout, but mose should be ok.....


----------

